# Todays Devotion from Billy Graham & Oprah Winfrey



## ChristopherPaul

Dear [PCA Congregation]: 

As I was searching for an appropriate devotional to send to everyone this week, I received this email from a friend. It so summed up what I hoped to find that I thought it would be appropriate to share. I hope no one is offended that is references a national talk show but I thought if it is good for Billy Graham, it is good enough for PPC. Please read through and may your day be blessed with nestling in the Lord's arms! 


In Him, 

The Prayer Committee 



Last year I watched Billy Graham being interviewed by Oprah Winfrey on television. Oprah told him that in her childhood home, she use to watch him preach on a little black and white TV while sitting on a linoleum floor. 


She went on to the tell viewers that in his lifetime Billy has preached to twenty-million people around the world, not to mention the countless numbers who have heard him whenever his crusades are broadcast. When she asked if he got nervous before facing a crowd, Billy replied humbly, "No, I don't get nervous before crowds, but I did today before I was going to meet with you." 


Oprah's show is broadcast to twenty-million people every day. She is comfortable with famous stars and celebrities but seemed in awe of Dr. Billy Graham. 


When the interview ended, she told the audience, "You don't often see this on my show, but we're going to pray." Then she asked Billy to close in prayer. The camera panned the studio audience as they bowed their heads and closed their eyes just like in one of his crusades. 


Oprah sang the first line from the song that is his hallmark "Just as I am, without a plea," misreading the line and singing off key, but her voice was full of emotion and almost cracked. 


When Billy stood up after the show, instead of hugging her guest, Oprah's usual custom, she went over and just nestled against him. Billy wrapped his arm around her and pulled her under his shoulder. She stood in his fatherly embrace with a look of sheer contentment. 


I once read the book "Nestle, Don't Wrestle" by Corrie Ten Boom. The power of nestling was evident on the TV screen that day. Billy Graham was not the least bit condemning, distant, nor hesitant to embrace a public personality who may not fit the evangelistic mold. His grace and courage are sometimes stunning. 


In an interview with Hugh Downs, on the 20/20 program, the subject turned to homosexuality. Hugh looked directly at Billy and said, "If you had a homosexual child, would you love him?" Billy didn't miss a beat. He replied with sincerity and gentleness, "Why, I would love that one even more." 


The title of Billy's autobiography, "Just As I Am," says it all. His life goes before him speaking as eloquently as that charming southern drawl for which he is known. 


If, when I am eighty years old, my autobiography were to be titled "Just As I Am," I wonder how I would live now? Do I have the courage to be me? I'll never be a Billy Graham, the elegant man who draws people to the Lord through a simple one-point message, but I hope to be a person who is real and compassionate and who might draw people to nestle within God's embrace. 


Do you make it a point to speak to a visitor or person who shows up alone at church, buy a hamburger for a homeless man, call your mother on Sunday afternoons, pick daisies with a little girl, or take a fatherless boy to a baseball game? 


Did anyone ever tell you how beautiful you look when you're looking for what's beautiful in someone else? 


Billy complimented Oprah when asked what he was most thankful for; he said, "Salvation given to us in Jesus Christ" then added, "and the way you have made people all over this country aware of the power of being grateful." 


When asked his secret of love, being married fifty-four years to the same person, he said, "Ruth and I are happily incompatible." 


How unexpected. We would all live more comfortably with everybody around us if we would find the strength in being grateful and happily incompatible. 


Let's take the things that set us apart, that make us different, that cause us to disagree, and make them an occasion to compliment each other and be thankful for each other. Let us be big enough to be smaller than our neighbor, spouse, friends, and strangers. 


Every day, may we Nestle, not Wrestle!​


----------



## toddpedlar

ChristopherPaul said:


> Every day, may we Nestle, not Wrestle!



 You'd think they could make the point (many things legitimate about it)
without involving Ms. Syncretist, and/or without being so lovey-dovey, emotion-driven and cheesy.


----------



## ChristopherPaul

What is so disappointing about this is it is distributed throughout a PCA congregation.


----------



## turmeric

I think I need to rededicate myself now.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Opera has said on her show once, not that I watch.... 
She has said that Christ is her personal way to heaven but many people have their own and the audience roared with approval.

Perhaps she is a believer in universal atonement, I give them credit for allowing Christ to accomplish and finish something on the cross as opposed to being in limbo and insecure like the Arminians and Catholics.


----------



## toddpedlar

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Opera has said on her show once, not that I watch....
> She has said that Christ is her personal way to heaven but many people have their own and the audience roared with approval.



Indeed, I bet they did. Solomon was very wise... nothing at all new.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

I just realize I called her Opera, I guess that proves how much I watch her.


----------



## gwine

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I just realize I called her Opera, I guess that proves how much I watch her.


Well, she does march to a different drummer.


----------



## turmeric

So Christian TV is ex Oprah operatio?


----------



## Davidius

turmeric said:


> So Christian TV is ex Oprah operatio?


----------



## CDM

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Opera has said on her show once, not that I watch....
> She has said that Christ is her personal way to heaven but many people have their own and the audience roared with approval.
> 
> Perhaps she is a believer in universal atonement, I give them credit for allowing Christ to accomplish and finish something on the cross as opposed to being in limbo and insecure like the Arminians and Catholics.



See [video=google;-402722174889524119]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-402722174889524119&q=oprah&hl=en[/video] of her denying there is only one way. "That's ridiculous...Jesus CAN'T be the only way!"


----------



## Bondman

mangum said:


> See this video of her denying there is only one way. "That's ridiculous...Jesus CAN'T be the only way!"


It would've have been great if that women recited Romans 9 after Oprah's "What about the innocent native?" argument. Although, her subsequent martydom at the hands of Oprah fans would not be so great.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine

Why would Oprah incite religion and then get miffed when it was brought up and defended? Daft woman, truly daft.


----------



## Blue Tick

The Gospel according to Oprah! Now I've heard it all. I need an aspirin.


----------



## Bob Hanks

I found the Oprah film clip unbeliveable Do people really know what this woman BELIEVES ? I am forwarding it to several folks who may actually listen to her !


----------



## Robert Truelove

Honestly...did anyone here actually think that Oprah was going to be a source of sound gospel truth?

She is deceived, and deceiving others. May God give her grace unto repentance.


----------



## LifeInReturn

prespastor said:


> Honestly...did anyone here actually think that Oprah was going to be a source of sound gospel truth?
> 
> She is deceived, and deceiving others. May God give her grace unto repentance.



In agreement with you. Definitely.


----------



## puritan lad

"Innocent Native"? What is that? (Psalm 58:3, Romans 3:19).


----------

